# HIA comparison website: how realistic/detailed is it?



## Protocol (24 Mar 2014)

2 adults + 1 child
Currently on Aviva Level 1 hospital

2014 renewal = 899 net price per adult, 299 per child, after levies/discounts

The HIA comparison comes back with 20 other plans, ranging from 515 to 875

*It seems odd that a similar plan can be 40% less??????
*

Level 1 HospitalAviva Health
Select PlanAdult: €514.55Essential SecureLaya Healthcare
Select PlanAdult: €514.76Assure VitalityLaya Healthcare
Select PlanAdult: €547.00One Plan StarterVHI Healthcare
Select PlanAdult: €548.60Value FocusAviva Health
Select PlanAdult: €595.00Basic PlanGloHealth
Select PlanAdult: €625.36Assure HealthLaya Healthcare
Select PlanAdult: €645.25One Plan Starter Day 2 DayVHI Healthcare
Select PlanAdult: €650.00Health StarterAviva Health
Select PlanAdult: €695.00Good Saver PlanGloHealth
Select PlanAdult: €698.50Essential FirstLaya Healthcare
Select PlanAdult: €768.80Day2Day FocusAviva Health
Select PlanAdult: €775.00Company Plan StarterVHI Healthcare
Select PlanAdult: €780.87Assure IdealLaya Healthcare
Select PlanAdult: €796.00Access Level 1Aviva Health
Select PlanAdult: €817.75Good PlanGloHealth
Select PlanAdult: €822.75One Plan Access (Plan A)VHI Healthcare
Select PlanAdult: €827.00Level 1 Health CoverAviva Health
Select PlanAdult: €866.25One Plan Access Plus (Plan A Option)VHI Healthcare
Select PlanAdult: €874.39Essential StarterLaya Healthcare


I welcome any advice / comments.

*Is it a case that I must trawl through websites to comapre details of cover?

How much should I trust the HIA?*


----------



## anotherdub (26 Mar 2014)

You've no doubt seen posts here complaining about how the HIA present data.   'Similar' is a very loose term - I think they're afraid of leaving any plan out, so they flood us with options.  Search/comparison on this website has never improved since it was started.  



> _Is it a case that I must trawl through websites to comapre details of cover?_


Ultimately, yes. The HIA allows you compare 3 plans at a time, which is a real pain. Before buying I'd go to the company website to check.



> _How much should I trust the HIA?_


I think it's accurate alright, but I often the comparisons are too vague to make the final decision.


----------

